# FSRM Mail question



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm currently using an external exchange service which uses dns name and port 2525. I tried to setup email notifications with FSRM and it keeps popping an error saying 'failed to send the test em-mail due to the following error: Failure sending mail."

Is there a way that I can setup up the notification mail in FSRM without an internal exchange server?


----------



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

well, since no one answered, I was luckily to find an answer my self. Since we have an external exchange server provider. They had to authenticate our company's static IP address so no passwords will be require when going to their exchange services. Once they did that, the test mails worked.


----------

